# Turkey this summer



## ErikWestblom (May 5, 2008)

I'm going to Turkey in late august, to Side to be exact (southern Turkey). I'm going to try my luck to find some scorps, spiders and mantids. 
Anyone with experience from this area that could give me some pointers?


----------



## ornata (May 5, 2008)

hello there

in that area you will finde Mesobuthus gibbosus and possible Iurus dufoureius, europes largest scorpion species(you can finde it near Alanya, close to side). 

But this species is hard to find and usally hide in rocky areas with some humidity.(jan ove rein told me) A UV lamp would be a bonus!!

Scolopendra cingulata is also possible to find in that area

It is also maybe possible to find Chaetopelma gracile(europes largest tarantulla) in that area. It thrives in areas covered by trees, where there is shade

But there is one problem, and that is that most of the land near Side is plantations(see google earth) when it comes to M gibbosus and Scolopendra cingulata it may not be a problem though

god jakt


----------

